# Automatic Headlight Positioning



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Team,
Was wondering if any one else was having periodic issues with the auto headlight leveling? It seems every so often it ends up out of alignment. Does anyone have a fix for that?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Automatic Headlight Positioning (don_rapheal)*

IIRC you need to use a Vag-com or Vad-com to have the lights re-learn their level position.


----------



## mcaanda (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Automatic Headlight Positioning (don_rapheal)*

Yea, been there, done that w/ the adjustment. Still happens once in a way too often kinda way. 
I need to take it back to the dealer and see if they will still fix it under the last 5o that the CPO sucked out of my wallet.


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Automatic Headlight Positioning (mcaanda)*

Thanks Snowhere. Is it Snow Here or Sno where? HEHE!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Automatic Headlight Positioning (don_rapheal)*

Where ever there is snow, you will find me, hence I am Snowhere!








That is if we can keep global warming from making us tropical! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Where ever there is snow, you will find me, hence I am Snowhere!








That is if we can keep global warming from making us tropical! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


That really made you sound like a yuppie environmentalist there Glenn

_Quote, originally posted by *don_rapheal* »_Hey Team,
Was wondering if any one else was having periodic issues with the auto headlight leveling? It seems every so often it ends up out of alignment. Does anyone have a fix for that?


Mine does it about once a week and drives me nuts. Passenger side headlight sticks down.
I just want to disable the auto leveling.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
That really made you sound like a yuppie environmentalist there Glenn

You have to even guess?







I am just a closet ski/raft/kayak/climb/bike bum who likes to brew my own and enjoy a little you know what once in a while. All the time holding down a high tech type of job which took many years of engineering school to land.







Anything wrong with that?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Mine does it about once a week and drives me nuts. Passenger side headlight sticks down.
I just want to disable the auto leveling.


Makes me kind of glad I don't have it, I will just do my HID's the old fashion way!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
You have to even guess?







I am just a closet ski/raft/kayak/climb/bike bum who likes to brew my own and enjoy a little you know what once in a while. All the time holding down a high tech type of job which took many years of engineering school to land.







Anything wrong with that?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Na, im used to that, i work in boulder....









_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
Makes me kind of glad I don't have it, I will just do my HID's the old fashion way!

They drive me bonkers... if it was more active and didn't seem like it took a minute to catch up to where i was actually driving it would be better.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
That really made you sound like a yuppie environmentalist there Glenn


Well we are living the global warming part right now. We normally have snowpack down to between 8000 and 9000 ft this time of year. Instead, one has to go to nearly 11,000 ft to find the snowpack. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif This has never happened in all the recorded years of snow data going back through all the previous drought years. The front range is going to be in big trouble for water supplies this year.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
Well we are living the global warming part right now. We normally have snowpack down to between 8000 and 9000 ft this time of year. Instead, one has to go to nearly 11,000 ft to find the snowpack. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif This has never happened in all the recorded years of snow data going back through all the previous drought years. The front range is going to be in big trouble for water supplies this year.


Very true. It has snowed only a handful of times. This will be like the drought we had 8 or so years ago. Water restrictions ETC.


----------

